# oscilador puente de wien



## leso (Abr 24, 2007)

ayuda para realizar un oscilador puente de wien los valores de los capacitores y resistencias ..lo hare con el lm741


----------



## mabauti (Abr 24, 2007)

wikipedia es tu amiga :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wien_bridge_oscillator


----------



## jesus fernandez (Feb 20, 2009)

de generar la onda seno con que la puedo desfasar he pensado en un operacional en derivador o integrador como es savido que las funciones seno y coseno se llevan 90 grados pero a la vez me va a amplificar la onda de salida y solo nesecito desfasarla


----------



## toskash (Oct 20, 2009)

que amplificador operacional puedo utilizar para realizar un oscilador puente de wien a una frecuencia de 550kHz  gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2009)

toskash dijo:


> q amplificador operacional puedo utilizar para realizar un oscilador puente de wien a una frecuencia de 550kHz  gracias


Busca el integrado *AD847*


----------



## Christian B (Oct 21, 2009)

Acá les adjunto uno que hice.
La onda no es del todo senoidal pero calculo que probando con otras lámparas ( de distintas tensines y potencias) se puede acercar bastante.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/oscilador-senoidal-opam-solamente-1603/


----------

